# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Dự án nho nhỏ

## culitruong

Thời gian tới rảnh rồi, định làm một cái máy nho nhỏ như dưới này chơi, ai tham gia cùng không ?

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, Khoa C3, lkcnc, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Khoa C3

Bá đạo quá, em đăng ký chân ngồi hóng thôi.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

khủng, chuyên thiết kế chế tạo tàu vũ trụ chăng ?

----------


## Gamo

con này hơi nhỏ ta, sao đủ để các bác dùng sản xuất du thuyền?

----------

